# What on God's green earth are they doing?!?! This isn't a videogame.



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Badges? Freaking seriously?!?! LAWL

Hey I know I used to refer to "Ubering" like a game but FFS Uber, learn to differ a troll from actual advise.

Would you grind to level +90% acceptance rate just to get green loot instead of soloing the city dungeon at 50% cherry picking purples?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Heh, riders have been able to leave badges already. 

Coming soon to UP.net badges.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Heh, riders have been able to leave badges already.
> 
> Coming soon to UP.net badges.


Can we trade badges for money? Because that's how it works on games.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Are they as good as "STARS"?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Are they as good as "STARS"?


Stars are for bluebies, time to uber like a pro for them badges.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Someone has to say it first. "Bajiz, bajiz? We don't need no stinking bajiz!"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Someone has to say it first. "Bajiz, bajiz? We don't need no stinking bajiz!"


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Lol. TH4, meme ready on a moments notice! Seems you got yourself one of dem dere special Algeerithums lad?


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

d0n said:


> Would you grind to level +90% acceptance rate just to get green loot instead of soloing the city dungeon at 50% cherry picking purples?


Best gaming reference EVAR!!!!


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I didn't know what you were talking about till I opened my app up. Sure enough. I got some badges too. Probably will never get the "great amenities" unless somebody is using both the aux cord and the phone charger. What is the point of these?


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Are you kidding me? They can implement a rider compliment badge system like this but no tip function? Go to hell uBer.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Uber is becoming a kindergarten. Time to find a grown up rideshare company that's being run by adults.

Oh wait.. there's none.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Uber is becoming a kindergarten. Time to find a grown up rideshare company that's being run by adults.
> 
> Oh wait.. there's none.


"Becoming" ?? This outfit started as a Romper Room operation... kindergarten would be an upgrade.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

d0n said:


> Badges? Freaking seriously?!?! LAWL
> 
> Hey I know I used to refer to "Ubering" like a game but FFS Uber, learn to differ a troll from actual advise.
> 
> Would you grind to level +90% acceptance rate just to get green loot instead of soloing the city dungeon at 50% cherry picking purples?


Straight up, I will trade you 500 Stars, 1 Rocket Ship & 1 Car Badge for 2 Orcs and a Crystal Flask of Magic Elvin Dust.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Straight up, I will trade you 500 Stars, 1 Rocket Ship & 1 Car Badge for 2 Orcs and a Crystal Flask of Magic Elvin Dust.


All I have is the sword called sting. What can I get for that do you think?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> All I have is the sword called sting. What can I get for that do you think?


Well let's see now, that item is practically worthless, how about all of my starz then like 19,436?


----------



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Uber's new COMPLIMENTS is a ploy to appeal to our ego in hopes we will forget about our wallet. 

They know that for many of us, our "love language" is "words of affirmation".


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

The only "compliment' I'd except for uber, is anything monetary!


----------



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

My email to Uber.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

This one cracks me up. ENTERTAIN? Will uber now supply all riders with a pair of the glasses and mustache prop? I mean, I'd totally wear it (seriously I would). It could be the new uber logo. Or hey, how about replacing all of his nonsense with a tipping feature? Put your money where your badge is...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Are they as good as "STARS"?


Yes, they can be traded in for cash at exactly the same rate.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> What is the point of these


Just like stars, psychological tools to get drivers to spoil Pax with things like aux, water and snacks. With so many new drivers desperate for validation it will work great unfortunately.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I have two compliments so far today - "Excellent Service" and "Neat and Tidy". I am bursting with pride...zzzzzzzzzzzzz.

If I remember the math correctly, it takes 100 Attaboys to equalize 1 Awshit!


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Bishop1 said:


> My email to Uber.


 please post their response, ought to be entertaining if nothing else.


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

Here's a sticker for Uber

https://postimage.org/


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I could care less about this. I value my Pokémon badges more


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

d0n said:


> Badges? Freaking seriously?!?! LAWL
> 
> Hey I know I used to refer to "Ubering" like a game but FFS Uber, learn to differ a troll from actual advise.
> 
> ...


Gotta catch them all!!! POKEMON!


----------



## Blackhawks3 (May 13, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> View attachment 76682
> This one cracks me up. ENTERTAIN? Will uber now supply all riders with a pair of the glasses and mustache prop? I mean, I'd totally wear it (seriously I would). It could be the new uber logo. Or hey, how about replacing all of his nonsense with a tipping feature? Put your money where your badge is...


You will have to supply the riders with those props along with the bottled water.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Uber has officially lost the plot with this.

"Instead of raising trip fares let's give our 'partners' badges!"


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dirtylee said:


> Heh, riders have been able to leave badges already.
> 
> Coming soon to UP.net badges.


Puhleeze...

UP has been way ahead of Uber. We have New members, Active members, Well known members, come to think of it, I think we even have trophies.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Puhleeze...
> 
> UP has been way ahead of Uber. We have New members, Active members, Well known members, come to think of it, I think we even have trophies.


And don't forget the "likes".


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Company run by morons lol.

They can do this but no tip function for you?

Beyond a joke


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

C'mon.....Not having a tip function is a "benefit" for drivers....

In their words...

"For drivers, this offers transparency in earnings without the uncertainty of tips."

Because God knows.....it's WAY better to just not get tips than having to deal with the horrifying uncertainty of whether or not a rider may choose to tip using a button in their app.


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

Bishop1 said:


> My email to Uber.


I'm assuming that email to Uber Support bounced back since you can no longer contact them at that addesss?


----------



## noobiznessdriving (Sep 12, 2016)

I bet that this was the idea of some dip###t millennial at uber corporate who's addicted to playing video games.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

What about a tipping option? Trying to distract us with games with these stupid badges


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

The "Great Amenities" badge is especially hilarious.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yes, they can be traded in for cash at exactly the same rate.


Anyone know the current exchange rate?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

When I was 13 and a boy scout I used to earn badges. It was great, when I was 13.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

I want my legendary steering wheel, that comes with getting all the badges a 100 times.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Let's summarize. In the last year, by way of innovation, the $60B Tech Company has developed:

1) Colored Cars commemorating special days
2) The world's most unnecessary rebranding/logo
3) Achievement Badges

Did I miss any? 

One really wonders what the investors must think. Saudi Prince to his aide, "Give me the market report."

"S&P up 1.4%, Pound down another 2%, Oil flat".

"No, no silly. The Uber, how's the damn Uber doing?"

"Well sir, it appears they've colored all the cars green, you know, for St. Patrick's day!"

"All of them, you mean they painted the entire global fleet of vehicles green to celebrate an Irish drinking holiday?"

"Oh heavens no sir. I mean in the App. They digitally re-colored all of the ghost cars green"

"No kidding. That is freaking amazing! Where is my checkbook. We're gonna send Travis another billion US. Tell him I want achievements in the next push. Badges would be so totally cool!!"


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

d0n said:


> Badges? Freaking seriously?!?! LAWL
> 
> Hey I know I used to refer to "Ubering" like a game but FFS Uber, learn to differ a troll from actual advise.
> 
> Would you grind to level +90% acceptance rate just to get green loot instead of soloing the city dungeon at 50% cherry picking purples?


The Uber brass is looking for ways to motivate and retain partners, without having to pony up more money.

If you have a better idea to accomplish their goals, they'd probably be really glad to hear from you.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The Uber brass is looking for ways to motivate and retain partners, without having to pony up more money...


Well they should tell drivers they're getting into the GWOT, it's worked for the US DoD for the last 25 years.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Bishop1 said:


> My email to Uber.


Let us know what response, if any you get.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Is there a "Thanks for cleaning up my puke" badge?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

CarterPeerless said:


> Is there a "Thanks for cleaning up my puke" badge?


Add it to the list along with the "Helped me unload 20+ grocery bags"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

CarterPeerless said:


> Is there a "Thanks for cleaning up my puke" badge?


Great idea. After 5 puke cleanups you get the puke badge.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

I need to find a printable page of these things so that I can leave them for waitstaff, bartenders, valets, baristas, concierges and the like, in lieu of tips. They are going to LOVE them! All of the snowflakes in my world are going to feel soooooo special!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The Uber brass is looking for ways to motivate and retain partners, without having to pony up more money.
> 
> If you have a better idea to accomplish their goals, they'd probably be really glad to hear from you.


It's called non-monetary incentivization, and it's first year business school fodder.

Nothing wrong with non-monetary incentives, but where they're going wrong is that workers need to perceive at least some kind of value in management's offering in order for it to be successful.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

STUPID
ASS
SHIT


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Oooooo are they gonna turn the cars into turkeys for Thanksgiving??


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> Oooooo are they gonna turn the cars into turkeys for Thanksgiving??


Stop giving these shit devs ideas.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

People are going to start accepting pool ride like ...


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

Riders: Great News! Now you will have even less reason to give your driver a tip! Just give them a rating "token" to let them know what you thought of your experience. They will love it and will not even think about a missing tip. Riders, we're always looking out for you. Uber on!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

elelegido said:


> It's called non-monetary incentivization, and it's first year business school fodder.
> 
> Nothing wrong with non-monetary incentives, but where they're going wrong is that workers need to perceive at least some kind of value in management's offering in order for it to be successful.


This is what they're teaching in B-School now? You are kidding right? We learned this tripe in kindergarten 40 years ago...they gave us gold stickers on our cubby if we went the whole day without dropping a load in our shorts, silver if you only went #1.

Hell at my age, I still give myself a mental gs if I can make it a whole friggin day. Anybody else earn a "Varsity Letter" in high school for chrissakes. NMI, gtfo with that nonsense, please. . These are grown-ass people we're talking about, not 12yr olds on CounterStrike.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I didn't know what you were talking about till I opened my app up. Sure enough. I got some badges too. Probably will never get the "great amenities" unless somebody is using both the aux cord and the phone charger. What is the point of these?


I have never in 2500 plus rides give anything away, nor is my car cool. 2008 nissan rouge with sun damaged paint.

Ive already got a cool car sticker and an amenities sticker. Idk...


----------



## SorryBluetoothOnly (Apr 13, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Let's summarize. In the last year, by way of innovation, the $60B Tech Company has developed:
> 
> 1) Colored Cars commemorating special days
> 2) The world's most unnecessary rebranding/logo
> ...


You're not giving Uber enough credit. They've also developed these other pretty advanced features:

Pool - To take a larger percentage of the overall fare from the driver, meanwhile creating less demand for drivers.
Up Front Fares - To essentially raise fares without having to give a percentage to drivers.
Automatic Timeouts - To punish drivers for not accepting ride requests.
Boost /Boost Zones (in some regions) - To ween drivers off of surge while teaching passengers that base rate is perfectly normal.
"Scheduled" Rides - So drivers get unnecessary ride requests from 30 minutes away.
And I'm probably missing some other good ones. How can you possibly say that Uber hasn't created anything great over the past year?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I have two compliments so far today - "Excellent Service" and "Neat and Tidy". I am bursting with pride...zzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> If I remember the math correctly, it takes 100 Attaboys to equalize 1 Awshit!


Not in the uber world. all attaboys are forgotten.. all awshits are carved in stone.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The Uber brass is looking for ways to motivate and retain partners, without having to pony up more money.
> 
> If you have a better idea to accomplish their goals, they'd probably be really glad to hear from you.


They could raise rates.. this would increase profits and driver pay.


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow... just checked it out and they have me playing playstation to.. so I could change each badge for gas?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> This is what they're teaching in B-School now? You are kidding right? We learned this tripe in kindergarten 40 years ago...they gave us gold stickers on our cubby if we went the whole day without dropping a load in our shorts, silver if you only went #1.
> 
> Hell at my age, I still give myself a mental gs if I can make it a whole friggin day. Anybody else earn a "Varsity Letter" in high school for chrissakes. NMI, gtfo with that nonsense, please. . These are grown-ass people we're talking about, not 12yr olds on CounterStrike.


Lol, what they teach students regarding this is _slightly_ more complex than giving them a star for not shitting their pants. They also go into things like Maslow's hierarchy of needs, motivation theories and models such Economic Man.

And, for the reading comprehension - challenged out there; no, I do not think Uber's badge idea is going to be productive for them or for drivers. It is a bad idea. No bueno. Not good. Hope that's clear.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

This is just as much about making pax feel less guilty about tipping than it is distracting drivers with blowing smoke up their butt.

You've seen it here, even well known members starting a post with, "well, I know they don't mean anything, but my score dropped 3 tenths yesterday because................."


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

SorryBluetoothOnly said:


> You're not giving Uber enough credit. They've also developed these other pretty advanced features:
> 
> Pool - To take a larger percentage of the overall fare from the driver, meanwhile creating less demand for drivers.
> Up Front Fares - To essentially raise fares without having to give a percentage to drivers.
> ...


ROFL, you had me at "Pool".

I almost couldn't read your whole post I was shaking so hard. You forgot raising the SRF which also improved their end without benefiting drivers.

I'm sure if everyone collaborates we can find a few more!


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

d0n said:


> Badges? Freaking seriously?!?! LAWL
> 
> Hey I know I used to refer to "Ubering" like a game but FFS Uber, learn to differ a troll from actual advise.
> 
> ...


Is this for real? I mean, like for real?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Bishop1 said:


> My email to Uber.


Someone will have to sue the hell out of this company to get that.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh for the love of God, I just saw I had this sh!t too...... Seriously...... I have a 4.89 star rating, 86% acceptance rating, 6% cancellation rating.... On Eats, 99% Satisfaction rating, 100% acceptance, and 0% cancellation. Leave me the hell alone with this mindless bullsh!t. Seriously, just leave me the hell alone.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

After you earn five badges of the same category, we will mail you the actual flair pin / button to wear on your professional clothing.
We expect you to wear the flair. The more flair the rider sees the more Uber spirit is exhibited.

Flair is about FUN.
Now go out there, with our new flair and put the fun in Uber on!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> After you earn five badges of the same category, we will mail you the actual flair pin / button to wear on your professional clothing. We expect you to wear the flair...


Then they're going to deduct the retail price of the flair from your "earnings" so they can book a profit on the wholesale mark-up. See, I knew there had to be some real world money in this somehow!


----------



## RodimusUber (Oct 6, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> After you earn five badges of the same category, we will mail you the actual flair pin / button to wear on your professional clothing.
> We expect you to wear the flair. The more flair the rider sees the more Uber spirit is exhibited.
> 
> Flair is about FUN.
> Now go out there, with our new flair and put the fun in Uber on!


Hahaha...I posted this in the LA forum. The similarities between these programs are uncanny. I think this video is a little more appropriate, however


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

RodimusUber said:


> Hahaha...I posted this in the LA forum. The similarities between these programs are uncanny. I think this video is a little more appropriate, however


Whoa, whoa, whoa. That expression of negative flair was inappropriate. She is now deactivated and can go drive for that pink mustache rideshare, where their flair is lame.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber knows that the reason Uber is so poor at service is because of no tipping policy. So Uber is trying to find ways to get drivers to provide service. 

I think it will work because so many people nowadays live outside of reality. They get validation from stuff like stars, badges, and stickers. 
Kinda like Pokemon Go. Grown men and women really spend their time looking for Pokemon and when i asked a rider how much they get for each Pokemon they find she told me you don't get any money. So Uber is hopeful that they have drivers that seek validation from a high five sortof speak rather than a $5 tip that can help with gas.


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

What's really funny is that the badge I was given in no way, shape or form represents me as a driver. I can tell it was randomly given to me by an Uber employee. It is obvious to me this badging system was created & implemented by millennials with no real life experience.

I believe what bothers me the most is how out of touch Uber is with its drivers and that whoever the people are that created this system have probably gotten huge bonuses.


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

This is truly a sucker punch to drivers. As soon as I complete my goal, I will be so done with Uber, to the point, that I will never use them as a means of transportation.


----------



## Uberweekenddude (Mar 4, 2016)

Driver's are working for under $12.00 after gas, maintenance, wear and tear. I am trying to feed my family, trying to pay bills. Now you insult us with these badges. Are you serious, shame on you Uber. SHAME ON YOU!!!! Time to grow up and add a proper tipping system on the app, so people can tip if the feel so. Grow up Uber and show us you care.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Forget meaningless gimmicks, Uber should go back 100 years and learn from Henry Ford. What made Ford double his employees' wages in 1914 is relevant to Uber today:

High labor turnover
Near zero worker loyalty
Dull, repetitive, unrewarding nature of the work 

Ford knew that his workers wouldn't be satisfied with worthless gimmicks or tricks; he knew that what workers wanted was money. So he doubled his workers' pay in anticipation of his overall labor costs decreasing. It worked.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

elelegido said:


> When I was 13 and a boy scout I used to earn badges. It was great, when I was 13.


As Uber gets older they seem to be getting more immature. The company is backwards so by doing these sorts of immature things it makes perfect sense. OR all the adults are on vacation and it's currently being run by kids.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Forgot to add the tip


----------



## Bluecrab (Oct 3, 2016)

We discussed on the Wasington DC forum today. Loved this suggestion.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Stupid badges and lower ratings. Merry Christmas.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> They could raise rates.. this would increase profits and driver pay.


They have figured that raising rates would cost them money- they'd lose market share to other outfits, people wouldn't call them as much because of higher prices. Since most of the money that Uber earns is in the up-front service fee, a low rate doesn't bother them very much.


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. Badges - gotta collect them all! Uber on.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> They have figured that raising rates would cost them money- they'd lose market share to other outfits, people wouldn't call them as much because of higher prices. Since most of the money that Uber earns is in the up-front service fee, a low rate doesn't bother them very much.


And it's their own damn fault by lowering rates to rock-bottom in the first place.

I guarantee you that if Uber kept pricing where it was two years ago, pax wouldn't care in the least. in fact, many of them only know that it's cheaper than a regular taxi, and aren't interested in the fiscal specifics.

We're essentially seen as full-grown kindergartners at this point. And that's just despicable.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I call it like I see it. "Profiling by Pax" Smart.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> As Uber gets older they seem to be getting more immature. The company is backwards so by doing these sorts of immature things it makes perfect sense. OR all the adults are on vacation and it's currently being run by kids.


Have you ever been to one of their support centers and seen the staff? There's never been any adults involved lol.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> They have figured that raising rates would cost them money- they'd lose market share to other outfits, people wouldn't call them as much because of higher prices. Since most of the money that Uber earns is in the up-front service fee, a low rate doesn't bother them very much.


Get this lad a nutshell!


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

Next thing you know we will have perks "Sleight of Hand" - allows you to accept trips 2x faster....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> When I was 13 and a boy scout I used to earn badges. It was great, when I was 13.


I got my swimming lifesaving badges. Don't know if you have those in the US. I THINK it was green, red, bronze, silver, gold. You had to swim MILES in pajamas to get the last one. But hey, if you're drowning, I can save you!

Oh, and Judo. But do belts count????


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> I have never in 2500 plus rides give anything away, nor is my car cool. 2008 nissan rouge with sun damaged paint.
> 
> Ive already got a cool car sticker and an amenities sticker. Idk...


If I take a ride in a really crappy car I'm gonna give a cool car sticker for sure!


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to World of Ubercraft.

I am a Human Paladin Driver. Level 47. I grind for gold in the Baltimore and Washington dungeons and I'm really annoyed by the Chinese gold farmers always grabbing the loot.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Does this mean I can make my profile pic this??


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

d0n said:


> Badges? Freaking seriously?!?! LAWL
> 
> Hey I know I used to refer to "Ubering" like a game but FFS Uber, learn to differ a troll from actual advise.
> 
> ...


I got one badge! Woo hoo!!!! Those this mean I will get a bonus or better pay? Free gas? A free Eewber Eats food/deliver???? NO? Then this crap is a good as getting a ribbon for participating. F U Eewber!!


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

Does anyone know how our kindergarden participation badges work? Like if a passenger could only give us a happy meal badge with a 5 star or this applies to those great 4/3/2/1 stars also? Just curious. I agree with all you have written above.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

It's a relief to know that the little race car in Monopoly now counts for Uber Black rates.


----------



## Uberverse1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Better then candy crush..................


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

They can easily pay us $1 for every 5 star we get.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyways, does anybody know where I can buy these actual badges? I would like to sew them onto my jacket.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

How about sending us our earned badges every month, so we can stick them all over our car, like they do on college football helmets

This guy here is the top weed smoker


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If I take a ride in a really crappy car I'm gonna give a cool car sticker for sure!


Hey... i didnt say it was a crappy car i just said it wasnt a cool car :/

Now the VW rabbit i drove when i was 19-20 ...
That was a crappy car. On if the doors broke off the hinges, the windshield wipers didn't work, i used string to pull tje blades. Tjere was rust holes in tje floor and you could see the road... man i miss that car!


----------



## Michaacb (Sep 4, 2016)

Bishop1 said:


> My email to Uber.


Omg that's awesome. Did you get a response?


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I got my swimming lifesaving badges. Don't know if you have those in the US. I THINK it was green, red, bronze, silver, gold. You had to swim MILES in pajamas to get the last one. But hey, if you're drowning, I can save you!
> 
> Oh, and Judo. But do belts count????


Belts only count if you wear them when driving. And the lifesaving swimming badges can be achieved when picking up pax that placed the pin in the lake.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

I would enjoy getting badges like 'true-surge-only-master badge' and the 'perfect cancel-and-collect on 5' badge.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

d0n said:


> Badges? Freaking seriously?!?! LAWL
> 
> Hey I know I used to refer to "Ubering" like a game but FFS Uber, learn to differ a troll from actual advise.
> 
> ...


Where are the badges for the riders? Puke badge, complaining badge, bossy badge, cheap ass badge, gps watcher badge,drunk obnoxious badge ..etc


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Hey... i didnt say it was a crappy car i just said it wasnt a cool car :/
> 
> Now the VW rabbit i drove when i was 19-20 ...
> That was a crappy car. On if the doors broke off the hinges, the windshield wipers didn't work, i used string to pull tje blades. Tjere was rust holes in tje floor and you could see the road... man i miss that car!


I used to have a car like that ... an old VW bug.
It was great for long road trips, or bar hopping ... if you had to pee, all ya had to do was hit that hole as yer rollin down the road. Had a GF that could use it too -- wonder what ever happened to her. Wouldn't mind 'seeing' her again. She had skills, ya know?


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

They literally get more childish every day. Yay, awesome.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Assuming Uber did not randomly generate these badges, it looks like they are a pretty good indicator of what pax do and don't like. Few badges means they don't like it; many badges means they do . Still useless to me, though; I already knew all of this.










- Only 1 badge for Cool Car - so they think my car sucks. (True)
- They think I offer few amenities (True - car has four wheels and an engine. Good enough)
- My music is terrible (False - there's no accounting for taste)
- I don't talk to them (True)
- Excellent Service (Then tip me)

So, overall, not too useful.


----------



## Lui (Nov 21, 2016)

Poopy54 said:


> How about sending us our earned badges every month, so we can stick them all over our car, like they do on college football helmets
> 
> This guy here is the top weed smoker
> 
> View attachment 76865


With medical marijuana passing in florida I wouldn't put it past them coming out with uberweed delivery service


----------



## UberX and Select Driver (Sep 22, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Uber is becoming a kindergarten. Time to find a grown up rideshare company that's being run by adults.
> 
> Oh wait.. there's none.


Juno is the only one.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Lui said:


> With medical marijuana passing in florida I wouldn't put it past them coming out with uberweed delivery service


They already have a similar service here in chicago ,I have already picked up 2 drug dealers on 2 seperate occasions wanting me to drive them around the city while they sling dope ,,it's called ,uberdealer, it's tailored for the experienced drug dealer ,also I have carted around escorts ,with the card holder being the pimp , they order the car for the woman and put in address and bam your an escort delivery service , uberescort, the underground just loves uber


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

crazytown said:


> They already have a similar service here in chicago ,I have already picked up 2 drug dealers on 2 seperate occasions wanting me to drive them around the city while they sling dope ,,it's called uberdealer


Smart move for your drug dealers, the narks have the authority to impound and sell the cars of arrested pushers. Using Uber eliminates that possible bad outcome. I had an off duty crack man in my cab back in the 90's, he explained to me why he was taking a taxi that the police took his car.

I empathized with the plight of crack dealers, explained how I could never do his job, have to go into dangerous areas to meet unsavory people all hours of the day and night. He gave me a good tip.


----------



## Lui (Nov 21, 2016)

crazytown said:


> They already have a similar service here in chicago ,I have already picked up 2 drug dealers on 2 seperate occasions wanting me to drive them around the city while they sling dope ,,it's called ,uberdealer, it's tailored for the experienced drug dealer ,also I have carted around escorts ,with the card holder being the pimp , they order the car for the woman and put in address and bam your an escort delivery service , uberescort, the underground just loves uber


Hey why not, the fares are so low its doable. You might even get a badge wit a chick bending over the hood of ur car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dutch-Ub said:


> Belts only count if you wear them when driving. And the lifesaving swimming badges can be achieved when picking up pax that placed the pin in the lake.


Here in Houston that's every time it floods.


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

I used to work for a security company many years ago. They gave us .01 pins for great service. Made in China. We threw them out. Show me the money or buzz off.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I used to have a car like that ... an old VW bug.
> It was great for long road trips, or bar hopping ... if you had to pee, all ya had to do was hit that hole as yer rollin down the road. Had a GF that could use it too -- wonder what ever happened to her. Wouldn't mind 'seeing' her again. She had skills, ya know?


I still drive a car like that..

a 2005 Golf TDI with 311,000 miles on it.. Somedays.. it's shoe laces keeping it together... I actually spent a day with no lace in my right shoe because it was holding the turbo to intercooler pipe together.


----------



## gonchys (Nov 16, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> View attachment 76682
> This one cracks me up. ENTERTAIN? Will uber now supply all riders with a pair of the glasses and mustache prop? I mean, I'd totally wear it (seriously I would). It could be the new uber logo. Or hey, how about replacing all of his nonsense with a tipping feature? Put your money where your badge is...


*Tips*, Thats what we need, *Tips*!!!!
All that stuff of the compliments is bulls..t!
PS> And *STOP HIRING* new drivers!!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Let's summarize. In the last year, by way of innovation, the $60B Tech Company has developed:
> 
> 1) Colored Cars commemorating special days
> 2) The world's most unnecessary rebranding/logo
> ...


They also did "DeBlasio's Uber" in NYC with an app that just said "no uber available", and a Kitchen's Uber in Austin that summoned a horse and carriage instead of a car. 
But, yeah, a tipping option is totally out of reach.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Anyways, does anybody know where I can buy these actual badges? I would like to sew them onto my jacket.


Take a .gif file into any sporting goods store that caters to the local HS or college teams. They'll custom print you cloth badges that you can sew onto your "Uber Master Jacket". Just remember, the large black "U" goes on the right side over your heart. The smaller merit badges go on the left sleeve first, then the right if you fill the left up. Maybe you'll even get a date to the harvest sockhop!!


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

So far today I have picked up 2 escorts for hotel deliveries, a drunk guy that put the direction of his x-wife (that was fun) and a lady that bought the entire store and wanted me to get all her bags in the car and than to her house. Since I got no tips what badges do I get? This sucks


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

crazytown said:


> Where are the badges for the riders? Puke badge, complaining badge, bossy badge, cheap ass badge, gps watcher badge,drunk obnoxious badge ..etc


Omg, seriously. Ms. Punctuality 4:59 Badge, Pin Cushion Badge (pins within 1 mile of accurate), Diners Drive-Thru & Dives Badge, Red Solo Cup Master Blaster, Aux Cord Cowboy Badge...


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Trebor said:


> They can easily pay us $1 for every 5 star we get.


Bwhahahahahahahahahaha

I think the badges are a substitute for the 5 star ratings.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

martnov said:


> So far today I have picked up 2 escorts for hotel deliveries, a drunk guy that put the direction of his x-wife (that was fun) and a lady that bought the entire store and wanted me to get all her bags in the car and than to her house. Since I got no tips what badges do I get? This sucks


You get the little guy bending over and taking a large pipe in the pooper badge ,,


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Worst thing is these reinforce the idea that you are their servant, and their tendency to punish you otherwise.

Your radio exists to please them.

They should judge the car you drive and your personality. 

You have an empty cup in your holder and a couple papers on your dash? Well that's not neat and tidy!


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

*Gamification* - is the application of typical elements of game playing (e.g., point scoring, competition with others, rules of play) to other areas of activity.

The Future, as described by Jesse Schell on DICE (part 3):




this is where he gets the most spastic...


----------



## ubereverywhereprerolls (Jul 12, 2016)

crazytown said:


> Where are the badges for the riders? Puke badge, complaining badge, bossy badge, cheap ass badge, gps watcher badge,drunk obnoxious badge ..etc


GPS watcher! Thought I was the only one. Hate that! Sit back!


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Where's the tipping feature? That's all that matters. And for goodness sake's Uber hold up your end of the bargain - drivers should get 75% minimum of the actual fare. Upfront pricing is above and beyond what riders should be charged based on rates. you're not fooling anybody. I don't want a picture compliment- that doesn't pay for gas - I want money!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I want this badge


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> View attachment 77089
> 
> 
> I want this badge


LMAO, That's a badge that shouldn't be optional. It's a must! lol.

After all, we do drive them around risking our lives at the cost of meager pennies and dimes.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

qiaoxiaopang said:


> LMAO, That's a badge that shouldn't be optional. It's a must! lol.
> 
> After all, we do drive them around risking our lives at the cost of meager pennies and dimes.


You get dimes? You must be in a big money area.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

TrollAlert said:


> This is truly a sucker punch to drivers.


The sucker punch badge! Now why didn't I think of that? Well now, I will just steal the idea and say its mine. So, yes I am such a creative one.


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> The sucker punch badge! Now why didn't I think of that? Well now, I will just steal the idea and say its mine. So, yes I am such a creative one.


LOL! I've always enjoyed your humor 

By the time I have completed my goal 01/01/17, I will be worthy of several sucker badges...


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Just like stars, psychological tools to get drivers to spoil Pax with things like aux, water and snacks. With so many new drivers desperate for validation it will work great unfortunately.


The day I start handing that stuff out will be a cold day in hell. A) Did you have to walk? B) Was it faster and better than a taxi? Yeah? then STFU.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

A $5 tip is the nicest compliment! I'll buy my own digital trophies, thank you very much though.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

I just love the badges Many of which we have no control over inpling to drivers that this is what to expect from your uber. my car is my car I own it because it is gets good gas not because it's cool. I fairy people all day my car is clean in the since that the seats arnt dirty and it's not full of trash but the floor mats have leaves and dirt the carpet is a little stranded from mud, I clean up trash every ride shack out the mats two or 3 times a day and wipe up seats but that it I'm not uber plus I'm not going to stop every 5 min to detale the car to drive people around. I'm a driving serves, my job is to politely get you from point A to point B not to entertain you with treats, music, and a show. While I don't mind doing some of that some times it extra not what should be expected. If you want me to spend $$ on extras allow tipping I want more than a badge for going behond my job and all of that is above and behond rather than making a useless up date to play to my vanity to get me do offer more pay me better an let them in app tip


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

me2 said:


> I fairy people all day


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


>


Lol, Vickie. You're an idiot.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> View attachment 76682
> This one cracks me up. ENTERTAIN? Will uber now supply all riders with a pair of the glasses and mustache prop? I mean, I'd totally wear it (seriously I would). It could be the new uber logo. Or hey, how about replacing all of his nonsense with a tipping feature? Put your money where your badge is...


That one is reserved for the prostitues. When they start hiring them.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> That one is reserved for the prostitues. When they start hiring them.


when? The way they treat drivers we are all 2 bit *****s.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> A $5 tip is the nicest compliment! I'll buy my own digital trophies, thank you very much though.


I want my digital trophies in WoW where they're usually purple and make my character look really cool. Like my bronze drake I can go swooping around on.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Assuming Uber did not randomly generate these badges, it looks like they are a pretty good indicator of what pax do and don't like. Few badges means they don't like it; many badges means they do . Still useless to me, though; I already knew all of this.
> 
> View attachment 76918
> 
> ...


As a rider, I literally do not care about the majority of what's up there other then a clean car and decent driving (no whiplash pls).

I then realize even with tips, most drivers are doing it for company and converse...so if they initiate the talk, then I'll comply and be nice and entertaining to talk with (like a ride I had earlier) but if not, I just sit there, minding my own biz.

But majority of drivers I've noticed likes to talk. I'm guessing it can't be for the money itself because they don't know beforehand whether I'll tip and the fare itself isn't great.

I don't know why though everyone is asking for a tipping option in the app. Lyft has it. There's a reason they're not better then Uber. And if you ask me. I rather get 100% of the tip then tip - Uber cut.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

More Uber grade school garbage, stars , rocket ships , aux cord **** them ,short this company when & if it ever goes public


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

noobiznessdriving said:


> I bet that this was the idea of some dip###t millennial at uber corporate who's addicted to playing video games.


I think they look cool, but at the same time they're a joke and a slap to the face instead of a tipping option. But I hope at least that sort of commendations sorts out people who drive a dirty tin can with wheels and gives some incentive to people with nicer and more recent car models. One can only hope.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

I'd feel more rewarded with one of these instead. Just forget the tips!


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Great idea. After 5 puke cleanups you get the puke badge.


I can see that badge really soon in my collection of hard earned badges.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

martnov said:


> Wow... just checked it out and they have me playing playstation to.. so I could change each badge for gas?


Funny driver badge? Am I required to wear clown make up and a fake red nose to earn it?


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Mark Johnson said:


>


----------



## Penny Lane (Aug 5, 2016)

We can get a badge now, INSTEAD of a tip? Why didn't Uber do this a long time ago, it makes it all so much more worth it!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I just got this badge. WTH does it mean? I love sand castles. Especially if someone used the drippy water method to make spires and such.


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Why would uber do anything else???

Pax : " Man you're pretty cool.. You just taught me how to get here quicker "
Me : " Oh really? It's nice to give tips to help someone elses life be a little better "
Pax : " You should try working for lyft... They let us tip the driver.. Bye "

Got me a new shiney good conversation badge.... Smfh.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Can I redeem the badges for MONEY? If not, don't care!


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

me2 said:


> I just love the badges Many of which we have no control over inpling to drivers that this is what to expect from your uber. my car is my car I own it because it is gets good gas not because it's cool. I fairy people all day my car is clean in the since that the seats arnt dirty and it's not full of trash but the floor mats have leaves and dirt the carpet is a little stranded from mud, I clean up trash every ride shack out the mats two or 3 times a day and wipe up seats but that it I'm not uber plus I'm not going to stop every 5 min to detale the car to drive people around. I'm a driving serves, my job is to politely get you from point A to point B not to entertain you with treats, music, and a show. While I don't mind doing some of that some times it extra not what should be expected. If you want me to spend $$ on extras allow tipping I want more than a badge for going behond my job and all of that is above and behond rather than making a useless up date to play to my vanity to get me do offer more pay me better an let them in app tip


Huh?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> View attachment 77373
> 
> 
> I just got this badge. WTH does it mean? I love sand castles. Especially if someone used the drippy water method to make spires and such.
> ...


The "drippy water method"?


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

me2 said:


> ...all of that is above and behond rather than making a useless up date to play to my vanity to get me do offer more pay me better an let them in app tip

























This relevant post has relevance.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Remember why you drive. Money. Uber is kidding themselves if they think giving out badges will make drivers do anymore dor pax then they already do. I know I won't.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The "drippy water method"?


.

Use your hand, water and sand to make spires. You drizzle the wet sand and the water washes away and it looks like soft serve ice cream almost.










Now, I will not disclose anymore of my sand castle secrets.










Don't ask me how I did this dragon. I want to WIN the sand castle badge.


----------



## Steve Humes (Nov 23, 2016)

I have a badge for Uber and their drunk riders. Some unlucky PAX that vomits is going to get a $5000 invoice surprise. There is a new company that is treating vomit as an OSHA / CDC biohazard. Its real when the CDC and OSHA state, "ANY UNKNOWN BODILY FLUID IS TO BE CONSIDERED AND TREATED AS A BIOHAZARD". Drivers are risking their lives, and their families, if they don't properly cleanup vomit, urine, or feces.

Drivers get the victory when Uber bullying stops! And Getting a bill for $5000 will certainly cause these bad acting PAX's to really think about their pocketbooks. Google Zyxtor cleaning or 1099 driver advocate.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

rotocub said:


> C'mon.....Not having a tip function is a "benefit" for drivers....
> 
> In their words...
> 
> ...


That's brilliant. I didn't think of that. So the logical conclusion, if uncertainty is bad, I should quit working at all, then I will have no stress from uncertainty. I'll know for sure that I'll make $0. Flawless reasoning, Uber.


----------



## ubereverywhereprerolls (Jul 12, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> That one is reserved for the prostitues. When they start hiring them.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

EX_ said:


> The "Great Amenities" badge is especially hilarious.


Seeing some of the cars on Uber X the "Great Amenities" may actually include working heat and/or air conditioning. We at Uber have been informed by your Pax that all your interior and exterior lights work on your Ubermobile. We are proud to award you with the "Light of the World" badge. Uber on.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Tim54913 said:


> Seeing some of the cars on Uber X the "Great Amenities" may actually include working heat and/or air conditioning. We at Uber have been informed by your Pax that all your interior and exterior lights work on your Ubermobile. We are proud to award you with the "Light of the World" badge. Uber on.


I thought the Great Amenities was working brakes, working heat, air conditioning, and doors that have actual handles. Heck way back when I had a car that I held the driver door closed with bungie cords. lol


----------



## BillyD (Nov 29, 2016)

This is the reason for badges...The young Uber controllers sit back, screw with the surge on their video display, watch anxious Drivers scurry across town to chase the surge, laugh as it evaporates upon their arrival, then go play ping pong, and eat in the free cafeteria. It IS a game to them.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

metal_orion said:


> I think they look cool, but at the same time they're a joke and a slap to the face instead of a tipping option. But I hope at least that sort of commendations sorts out people who drive a dirty tin can with wheels and gives some incentive to people with nicer and more recent car models. One can only hope.


It doesnt you are a fool if you drive uber x in a nice car lol


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

This badge garbage is right in line with their new advertising campaign....."PUT YOUR SIDE HUSTLE ON"! What are they trying to recruit pumps and drug dealers to drive for them when they don't want to stand on their "corner" in the rain?


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

tbob1 said:


> This badge garbage is right in line with their new advertising campaign....."PUT YOUR SIDE HUSTLE ON"! What are they trying to recruit pumps and drug dealers to drive for them when they don't want to stand on their "corner" in the rain?


According to some FB posters commenting on a story about Uber possibly pulling out if Maryland, they already did. I saw on there where people were saying they were offered drugs by drivers. Also a few comments about awful cars. no wonder drivers get a bad rep.


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

Uber needs the "adult" in the room to tell them about the bad ideas before it hits the market.

*These badges are childish, embarrassing to the company. *

Investors who haven't put funds in Uber *must be laughing at them*.

Each month the environment for working with *Uber goes down hill*. The riders think we are their* personal chauffeurs *and Uber keeps insulting the drivers.

*Uber is a great concept, too bad it keeps getting worse.*

I have never seen a company where the primary folks who create most of the company's revenue hates it so much. We are stuck here since the economy has done so poorly.

Let's hope that changes in 2017 so we can free ourself.

I can't wait for my other business to get better so I can cut back on driving for this company.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

They can stick their badges where the sun doesn't shine!


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

They can stick their badges where the sun doesn't shine!


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

d0n said:


> Badges? Freaking seriously?!?! LAWL
> 
> Hey I know I used to refer to "Ubering" like a game but FFS Uber, learn to differ a troll from actual advise.
> 
> ...


One things for sure, these are way better than gmails emoji.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Keep collecting dem badges muh brothas.






Logging on to world of Ubercraft.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Hey... i didnt say it was a crappy car i just said it wasnt a cool car :/
> 
> Now the VW rabbit i drove when i was 19-20 ...
> That was a crappy car. On if the doors broke off the hinges, the windshield wipers didn't work, i used string to pull tje blades. Tjere was rust holes in tje floor and you could see the road... man i miss that car!


First cars are always the hardest to let go.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

gonchys said:


> *Tips*, Thats what we need, *Tips*!!!!
> All that stuff of the compliments is bulls..t!
> PS> And *STOP HIRING* new drivers!!


Tips are a distraction, they need to charge more and pay more.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Lets_Eat said:


> One things for sure, these are way better than gmails emoji.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Come on folks, stop being so negative. Collect all the badges and get a free enema.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberAnt39 said:


> Tips are a distraction, they need to charge more and pay more.


 Charge and pay more, YES. Tips do not distract me, they make me smile.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Trebor said:


> First cars are always the hardest to let go.


So true... we built a cooler right into the floor on that car, held 20 cans of beer and a bag of ice... we could cover it and put carpet on top in seconds . to 17 year old me it was invisible , I'm sure if ever put to the test it stood out like a sore thumb.

I wish I was half as smart now as I thought I was then.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

And I thought the annoying 'you've hit your brakes too harshly', 'you've accelerated too quickly' and 'your phone moves way too much' was overly childish. Ugggh Badges are for kids and I've looooooong past those years. Hopefully I will be able to Uber out next year.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> So true... we built a cooler right into the floor on that car, held 20 cans of beer and a bag of ice... we could cover it and put carpet on top in seconds . to 17 year old me it was invisible , I'm sure if ever put to the test it stood out like a sore thumb.
> 
> I wish I was half as smart now as I thought I was then.


Just like the drivers who have coolers full of water think the less space does not bother riders. ugh. At least your smarter than them.. or do you provide water?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Lets_Eat said:


> One things for sure, these are way better than gmails emoji.


Somebody is getting paid 70k+ a year to design these badges. Uber wonder's why they are not profitable.

#raisetherates


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Trebor said:


> or do you provide water?


Hell to the no!

I never even considered it, and I've been driving since before I was a member here and rates were decent, good even.

My very first rider gave me a bottle of water, cold out of the garage fridge, plus a $10 tip and ~30 net fare. I thought oh man, I'm gonna make BANK!

I almost got into a fist fight with a drunk trying to take a can of Redbull out of my cup holder...

There are 2 times I gave water away. Once a rider left his bottle of water in the passenger seat, probably 1/3 missing. I picked up some kid next or a few riders later , well he was 25 ish, and I guess he assumed I had it tucked between the center console and the passenger seat for him... he started drinking it and thanked me. Profusely , said he loves when drivers put in the extra effort. cool guy, tipped really well. it was an odd amount close to 2x the net fare, like 17 or something. I just rolled with it.

The other was a group I picked up from a 3 day festival, they asked me to take them to a store before the 150 mile trip. I just so happens to have a small cooler from the my kids soccer came with 5 or 6 waters and some ice packs. it was semi cold and they'd been waiting in the sun for hours. I didn't mind.

Oh, I did but a 20 yo girl something to eat and drink... but that was more of a fatherly instinct. she was running away from her pimp/bf. going 2 hours south to stay with a family friend and then get into a rehab in a few days. She really broke my heart.

Occasionally a piece of gum if they ask, nicely. I've got several packs... two guys stole like 10 packs from another driver, tic tacs too... and left them with me. plus I feel weird using a store's RR without making a purchase.

But no, I do not, have not and never will make a habit of giving anything away. .85c/mile , 1.15/mile or 1.80/mile.

I will stop for them though, if the ask nicely, and ask them to get me a redbull or something... I always offer up a few bucks never has anyone taken it from me and only once did I not get what I asked for.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I had bottles of water leftover in my car on 2 separate occasions. The riders behind each bottle that someone else left wanted them, took them, no tip. Right there I decided to keep my $ where it feels and looks best - in my wallet. 

I had one female in requested a mint before she could close the door and the trip could start. I told her I don't have mints as menthol is not good for asthmatics. So she goes on to tell me how she's about to meet up with her family and didn't want the alcohol smell on her breath. I dug deep in my purse and found what appeared to be old candy. I told her it was old and possibly stuck to the paper. She did not care. Then she asks for a water and I oblige as I had one in my personal cooler. Get to her destination, she needs me to go INTO the driveway so that she can go by a parked car and then into the garage. She then tells me she does not have any cash and that her friends say she does not have to tip. I say to her I have PayPal Here and Square if you con't want to use cash. And she goes back to the friends told her line and at this time I am saying ma'am have a nice night with the please get out tone.

No more Ms Nice Girl.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I always offer up a few bucks never has anyone taken it from me and only once did I not get what I asked for.


3,000+ rides and I never thought about offering a few dollars to get a free monster. That's why I cruise on Uberpeople. Always something to learn. I am doing this tonight.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Trebor said:


> 3,000+ rides and I never thought about offering a few dollars to get a free monster. That's why I cruise on Uberpeople. Always something to learn. I am doing this tonight.


Yeah, it works well!

First month or so I always turned down when theyou if I wanted something.

Not any more. I'd say about about a year ago I was taking a guy to the airport at like 7 am. he asked if I minded if we stopped at circle k for a coffee. I went to hand him him a 5 and asked if grab me 2 of the 2/ 4.00 Redbulls. He said I gotcha man, and he came out with a cold 4-pack.

A light bulb went off and I've been doing it since. I've gone home 6 unopened cans before.

Most time people buy me the Bigger can, so that's a 4-5 bucks. eventually I would buy one myself doing the day so it's as good as a cash tip to me.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Trebor said:


> 3,000+ rides and I never thought about offering a few dollars to get a free monster. That's why I cruise on Uberpeople. Always something to learn. I am doing this tonight.


If I get rider that needs to go ANYWHERE off their DO location AND they ask me... I always say... "oh that is so nice of you, can I...". Rarely have I offered my money for my request(s) because this is an extra from me to you stopping without prior notice that you need an extra stop. I have had full menu items to drinks and even a couple lottery tickets. THe latter I did offer to pay for but the rider took the entire bill. YAY ME!!

Even if you get in and you alert me to the fact that you need to make extra stops, it's still my time which I'm not making that much money on. So, you offering, I'm taking. And no, not drugs, alcohol, and anything along those lines.


----------



## UBERslaveRunner (Oct 11, 2016)

d0n said:


> Badges? Freaking seriously?!?! LAWL
> 
> Hey I know I used to refer to "Ubering" like a game but FFS Uber, learn to differ a troll from actual advise.
> 
> ...


Suddenly I feel like I am in kindergarten again.


----------



## UBERslaveRunner (Oct 11, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> Are you kidding me? They can implement a rider compliment badge system like this but no tip function? Go to hell uBer.


I'm not mad about the no tip function on the app. I would rather have crisp $5 and the $20 bills I get for being a "good girl" driver. Less you have to pay in taxes. $60 - $80 tip weeks are everything!!


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I don't get tips very often but when I do, no matter the amount, I am very happy. I don't want a top function necessailry either but what I do want to know is if TK and his entire staff earn lil badges like we do and what have they done to boost their morale or even better, their wallets??


----------



## BillyD (Nov 29, 2016)

You're right..._Bajiz....We don't want no stinkin' Bajiz!_


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tim54913 said:


> Seeing some of the cars on Uber X the "Great Amenities" may actually include working heat and/or air conditioning. We at Uber have been informed by your Pax that all your interior and exterior lights work on your Ubermobile. We are proud to award you with the "Light of the World" badge. Uber on.


How about brakes? Do those count?


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How about brakes? Do those count?


Only if they make that nice chirpy sound that could be interpreted as music.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I want a shuttlecock badge!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah, it works well!
> 
> First month or so I always turned down when theyou if I wanted something.
> 
> ...


That 4-pack was a good $10 tip. That's awesome.

Of course, since I read this, I have not had any stoppers.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> It doesnt you are a fool if you drive uber x in a nice car lol


My car is still in great shape after 30,ooo miles doing Uber, but I just stopped doing Uber full time since I recently just got a real job.


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

d0n said:


> Badges? Freaking seriously?!?! LAWL
> 
> Hey I know I used to refer to "Ubering" like a game but FFS Uber, learn to differ a troll from actual advise.
> 
> ...


This is a textbook behavior modification and reinforcement of the new, desired behavior. Drivers were complain about tips. Uber does an update (everyone loves those) and unleashes an entire new section: "omg I forgot all about the tips now lol, oh look at this cute little one. I want that one!" So now you're not bugging about tips and for some reason you find yourself constantly checking for new badges or compliments. Boom. Mind ****ed. Ego stroked.


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

EX_ said:


> The "Great Amenities" badge is especially hilarious.


That one I felt like they were toying with us. I think when you click it it says something like "You didn't have to provide extras for your pax but you did and someone appreciated it" aka you probably would have gotten a tip which aren't mandatory but would have been dealt appreciated


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

guitarofozz said:


> This is a textbook behavior modification and reinforcement of the new, desired behavior. Drivers were complain about tips. Uber does an update (everyone loves those) and unleashes an entire new section: "omg I forgot all about the tips now lol, oh look at this cute little one. I want that one!" So now you're not bugging about tips and for some reason you find yourself constantly checking for new badges or compliments. Boom. Mind &%[email protected]!*ed. Ego stroked.


Weapons of mass distraction, they really think that low of the driver.


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

Never mind badges -- I'm just trying to get to Level 2.
But some NPC called UberPOOL keeps blocking my way!


----------

